# All-in-one primer, moisturizer, and SPF?



## xjackie83 (Jan 17, 2011)

Does such a treasure exist?  I'm looking to simplify my beauty routine.  Between washing my face and all the layers you have to put on (SPF, moisturizer, and then primer) it takes over 10 minutes and that doesn't even include makeup.


----------



## Karren (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never seen one....  usually things that try to do more that one thing end up doing them all poorly...  imho...


----------



## BethanyBliss (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never seen one either.  I've got SPF in my day moisturizer and in most of my foundations so that's not an extra step for me. I tend to moisturize my face right when I get out of the shower (I wash my face in the shower) so it feels more like part of my "body care" routine than my make-up routine (which helps ensure I am wearing spf even on days I don't wear make-up/foundation).


----------



## Andi (Jan 17, 2011)

I havenÂ´t seen such a thing.

IÂ´d be happy if I found a moisturizer with high SPF &amp; good UVA protection that doesnÂ´t make me look any greasier than I already am (hoping the one by Olay with SPF50 will deliver). Seriously, oily skin is a pain in the butt-just like dry skin I suppose.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never seen one. I've seen moisturizers indicated as good makeup base, but only because they sink in quickly in the face and don't disturb your makeup. I've never tried moisturizers with SPF, it's hard for me to choose a moisturizer i will like and keep using so if i had to add the spf inside, it would be a nearly impossible quest !


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havenÂ´t seen such a thing.
> 
> IÂ´d be happy if I found a moisturizer with high SPF &amp; good UVA protection that doesnÂ´t make me look any greasier than I already am (hoping the one by Olay with SPF50 will deliver). Seriously, oily skin is a pain in the butt-just like dry skin I suppose.



I've looked for one for years and never found a moisturizer I liked that also had a high SPF.  I always use an SPF of at least 50 because I freckle so easily.


----------



## Andi (Jan 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jillhowell (Jun 27, 2012)

I found this miracle product that is SPF, Primer that is matte on the skin and moisturizer all in one! SociÃ©tÃ© - Prime and Defend. The salon I go to uses this.


----------



## Dreamer57 (Sep 22, 2012)

There is one by Colorescience called Prime


----------

